# Timing Chain Needs Replacement



## JamesD (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, we recently bought a 2004 X-Trail with 80k. Four days after getting it home the yellow engine light came on. The local dealer said we had error codes P0340 and P0011, which in their minds indicates that the timing chain needs to be replaced. It has "stretched." 

We are flabbergasted at the diagnosis and the price. Reading through many forum posts, there seems to have never been such a diagnosis projected before. 

The engine is quiet and the previous owner states he's never seen the error. The car does seem to hiccup once in a while, but not consistently. Sure enough, he has indicated he will help cover a portion of the repair cost. 

In ya'll's experience with these vehicles (gas, not diesel, and five-speed), could this diagnosis be correct, even remotely? Thank you from Trondheim.

James


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are the possible reasons for a P0011 code:
- Crankshaft position sensor (POS)
- Camshaft position sensor (PHASE)
- Intake valve control solenoid valve
- Accumulation of debris to the signal pick-up portion of the camshaft
- Timing chain installation
- Foreign matter caught in the oil groove for intake valve timing control

Here the reason for a P0340 code:
- Camshaft position sensor (PHASE)

I would say that the camshaft position sensor is bad causing both codes.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you. That's the kind of info that makes sense after reading other posts. Appreciate your knowledge share. We couldn't get anyone to collaborate the timing chain theory or its plausibility, but nobody could put forth alternative conclusions.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I agree with Rogoman's conclusion. I did have my camshaft sensor replaced as well and the Xtrail issue was intermittent. I am surprised the local dealer didn't think the same. Although since I moved to Ontario, I have not found a dealer like I had back east.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Timing Chain replacement conclusion*

Hi. I guess it would be polite and mind-easing (mine) to reply with a conclusion. We talked with quite a few people, including those with similar experiences, those with good mechanics to get second opinions and the knowledgeable folks who chimed in here. We could not get a second opinion that the car (ahem, truck) needed a new chain, until we found a second, experienced, independent workshop here in Trondheim. They concluded with the dealer and they had an explanation that nobody else put forth: they could not get the two engine departments that were supposed to be in sync to time correctly. Further, they could not do the work and referred us back to the dealership. We accepted that conclusion and had the work done. In addition, we got an oil change and a new alternator belt, which badly needed replacement. I hadn't asked, but the dealership left us the work parts in good packaging on the passenger side floor. We have been driving the car for a week plus now and it drives better, without any of the inconsistencies in the motor that were particularly noticeable when the car was cold. Other stuff that it shouldn't have and tried to overlook are also rectified. The diagnosis was correct. The individual who sold us the car ponied up about 40% of the cost. All's well. Thank you for your input. p.s., the sensors were/are all fine.
JamesD


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2012)

James

If you don't mind me asking, how much did this repair cost?

Thanks
Harvey


----------



## JamesD (Aug 27, 2012)

Price was 18,500 norwegian kroner for the repair (change chain, alternator belt and oil/filter), plus the cost of the dealer's original diagnosis (1,250 NOK) and the second opinion at another garage, which declined to do the job (250 NOK). In total, 20,000 NOK. As mentioned previously, the prior owner chipped in 8,000 NOK . . . graciously.


----------

